# Diarrhea in postpartum doe



## Ping (Jan 21, 2010)

Thought I'd ask the experts before calling my vet. :help 

15-month FF Nubian with diarrhea.

Kidded two weeks ago. Textbook beautiful kidding. Swept uterus for more kids. Passed placenta. Lochia a bit low in quantity but present and normal smelling.

Started with clumpy poop about four days ago and has progressed over the last few days to a loose stool (not watery yet; more like pudding). 

Her temp this morning was 104.4; herd mate was 102.5.

Eating and urinating fine.

Was taken off grain once diarrhea started. Eating good quality alfalfa and what little forest browse is available right now.

Was wormed immediately after kidding and again when diarrhea started with a wormer that works per past fecal testing.

Has been given probios.

Has two bucklings on her right now and I haven't milked her but udder is soft. This morning one buckling had a full tummy but the other did not and her udder was pretty much empty, so I'm guessing her production is down. 

As a youngster she had complete cocci prevention per goat keeping 101 with corid.


I'm guessing uterine infection at this point with possible opportunistic cocci? Her lochia wasn't as much as I've seen in other does but it was present; no foul smell. 
I have excenel, biomycin, and pennicillin on hand. Also have LRS and Vit B complex which I haven't given yet since she's still eating and drinking fine.
Suggestions of which antibiotic and how much? Other diagnoses?

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Fecal sample. Diarrhea after kidding is nearly always cocci and/or worms. Too much grain shows in dog poop. Refecal 7 to 10 days later to see if your wormer is actually killing adult worms, if it is you won't see eggs on fecal...if you do, identify them and pick a wormer that kills adults, not just evacuating eggs.

Uterine infection is pretty classic, fever, low milk supply, a doe who feels awful...a dehydrated goat rarely has diarrhea, a doe with a fever usually only has diarrhea if it's her intestine sloughing like in cocci/enteritis.


----------

